# Timer lavadora JAMES LR140TY, no centrifuga



## Vitruvio (Feb 27, 2018)

Buenas tardes.
Tengo una lavadora marca james LR 140TY, que no centrifuga.
He probado el motor y funciona perfectamente. El problema se encuentra en el timer, que no hace el contacto de una de las fases del bobinado de centrifugado.
La pregunta es si alguien me puede adelantar si este timer es reparable o como abrirlo ya que no tengo experiencia con él.
Si me pueden indicar como desmontarlo del panel ya me sería de gran utilidad

Desde ya muchas gracias. Saludos.


----------



## pandacba (Feb 27, 2018)

Que tipo de motor lleva? el clásico jaula de ardilla? simple o doble?
Aunque lo más probable que el reloj este estropeado, donde venden repuestos no lo reparan? por las dudas fijate si le llega tensión al motor, que no este ningún cable cortado.
Como hacen el centrifugado varia de una marca a otro deberias ver eso y mostrarnos


----------



## Vitruvio (Feb 27, 2018)

Que tal Panda, gracias por responder.
El motor funciona perfectamente. Me he hecho un probador para ello. Tiene doble bobinado, uno para lavado y otro para centrifugado.
No le llega tensión del programador a una de las fases del centrifugado. 
Subo una imagen del probador del motor y diagrama.
Me voy a animar a reparar el programador porque es antiguo y ya no se consigue, pero necesito desmontarlo del panel y no me doy cuenta como...


----------



## pandacba (Feb 27, 2018)

Buenísimo tu probador y que bueno que compartes el diagrama.
Vas tene que quitar el frente, primero saca la perilla, luego quita el frente esta agarrado con un par de tornillos por el frente


----------



## Vitruvio (Feb 27, 2018)

Veo que está con tornillos fijado el frente, pero no puedo sacar la perilla. no veo como... jeje. Tiene una tapita larga de donde se tira para encenderla que no veo como se saca...
Temo que me voy a volver loco cuando lo desarme. Por ahí leí que no es reparable este programador, pero soy un cabezadura y muy mañoso... jaja. Sabes si es cierto que no es reparable?

Gracias!


----------



## pandacba (Feb 27, 2018)

Sacale una foto para ver como es


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP" (Mar 7, 2018)

todo es reparable solo debes grabarte bien como vas desarmando y en que orden y lograras lo que desees, de seguro los contactos están sucios por hormigas o los chispazos que hace cuando conecta lo carboniso


----------



## Vitruvio (Mar 7, 2018)

Ojalá sea eso adjcp, porque no se consigue más el repuesto. Ya les contaré.
Panda, me pasaron una foto de la perilla porque es lejos donde está la lavadora. En breve subo la foto que es de mala calidad pero se ve...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 7, 2018)

Primero fijate el capacitor , si está bajo  lava pero no centrifuga , fijate si girando la perilla centrifuga vacío .

Son reparables , de hecho los he desarmado y soldado un nuevo platino.

Hay perillas desarmables con tuerca adentro , si tenés miedo de romperla le hacés un agujero al centro. Mi perilla se había roto así que pegué las dos partes con cianoacrilato y le hice el orificio para poder retirar  la famosa tuerca.

Fijate que el centrifugado mayormente utiliza dos juegos de contactos simultaneamente para sus dos bobinados , fijate si con el juego que si funciona no podés accionar un relé que reemplace al otro juego.

Saludos !


----------



## Vitruvio (Mar 7, 2018)

Hola Dometros. Son buenos datos los que me dan sobre la reparabilidad ya que como comentaba, no se consigue más el repuesto.
El condesador está bien pues es el mismo que utilicé para el probador de motores que mostré más arriba. Con el probador y ese condensador el motor anda impecable.
Lo del relé lo había pensado y en realidad es lo primero que voy a probar. Sería con un relé de un solo contacto accionado en efecto por la corriente del bobinado que si recibe corriente. 
Mantendré informes de los resultados.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 8, 2018)

Te vuelvo a insistir porque me ha pasado en mi propio lavarropas  , vos el motor lo probaste solo sin hacer fuerza , si el capacitor está bajo anda perfecto.

Necesitarías un relevador de bobina de 220 y un solo contacto . . .


----------



## pandacba (Mar 8, 2018)

En muchas casas que venden repuestos para lavarropas reparan los timmers electromecánicos.
Por aca, prácticamene todas brindan ese servicio lo que si vas a tener que identificar muy bien  cada conección


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP" (Mar 8, 2018)

revisa el corta corriente o sensor de la tapa


----------



## pandacba (Mar 8, 2018)

Si eso fallara, no funcionaria en lavado, solo falla en centrifugado.......


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP" (Mar 8, 2018)

mi lavadora puede lavar con la tapa abierta pero es necesario cerrarla para centrifugar de lo contrario no lo hace


----------



## pandacba (Mar 9, 2018)

Y como sabes que tu lavadora es la misma de la que habla el forista? Las que tenemos nosotros, abro la puerta y se detiene, hay otra que estando lavadora en proseso de centrifugado, la puerta queda bloqueada y no me permite habrirla, 
Por otro lado no es lo mismo si se trata de carga superior a la carga frontal, al igual que las que tienen un agitador central, así que afirmar lilteralmente es tal cosa..............


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 9, 2018)

Yo al mío le quité el "traba puerta" , así que lavando la abro (se detiene) le meto algo más y sigue :whistle:


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP" (Mar 10, 2018)

pandacba dijo:


> Y como sabes que tu lavadora es la misma de la que habla el forista? Las que tenemos nosotros, abro la puerta y se detiene, hay otra que estando lavadora en proseso de centrifugado, la puerta queda bloqueada y no me permite habrirla,
> Por otro lado no es lo mismo si se trata de carga superior a la carga frontal, al igual que las que tienen un agitador central, así que afirmar lilteralmente es tal cosa..............


yo se que no es la misma ninguna es igual a la otra todas las marcas y modelos  tienen diferentes configuraciones o caracteristicas pero algunas lavadoras tienen un corta corriente en la tapa para evitar accidentes mientras esta centrifugando


----------

